# اعرض لكم منتجات فيتامين سى ..الغنية عن التعريف



## مسوقة26 (23 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ..........


اعرض لكم منتجات فيتامين سى ..الغنية عن التعريف 

البيع فقط بالجمله ........

لوشن فيتامين سى 
*


*
سعر الدرزن 12 علبه بـ300ــ ريال


****************************

كريم فيتامين سى 









يوجد منه نوعين بفيتامين سي والاخر بالشاي الاخضر 
سعر الدرزن 12 علبه بـ300ــ ريال


****************************



كريم مع غسوووووول









يوجد منه نوعين بفيتامين سي والاخر بالشاي الاخضر 

سعر الدرزن 12 علبه بـ350ــ ريال

التواصل عن طريق الخاص ....
او من خلال الرسائل النصيه 
0565736284






__________________

لوشن فيتامين سى...حبوب سبروفيتا ...شاى بايوجى الاصلى .. كريم بارتنر لاف الاصلى البيع فقط بالجمله


----------

